
Strange rituals or cannibalism? Neanderthals manipulated bodies after death - diodorus
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2015/04/150414085317.htm
======
EdwardDiego
Hmm, how sure are they that the cut marks are anthropic in origin? I'm
reminded of Peking Man's "cannibalism":
[http://www.uiowa.edu/~bioanth/courses/Peking1.htm](http://www.uiowa.edu/~bioanth/courses/Peking1.htm)

------
0xdeadbeefbabe
I suppose they haven't ruled out ritualistic cannibalism, even if it sounds
like they have.

------
pXMzR2A
Clickbait in science happens too.

